

Judge my start up idea - eijora

Get your own personal assistant<p>Imaging waking up in the morning and having your personal assistant tell you what is your schedule for the day and other information that are useful to you. Personal assistants aren't cheap, but having such service is priceless. We are currently developing a virtual personal assistance. In the morning or on your way to work, your assistant can report you the important emails, interesting news headlines, the important tweets you follow, even weather and traffic. Through configurations, you can even set up scheduled reporting and have your virtual personal assistants call you in the morning to wake you up and remind you of your daily agenda.<p>I am interested in what you think about this application. What do you think about this idea? What can i improve? Who do you think will buy this application?
======
asanwal
This would be tremendous, BUT, many companies have struggled and do struggle
to do one of these things right, i.e., determine most important emails, most
interesting news headlines, etc

Trying to do all of these is much easier said than done.

I'd personally focus on one key pain point a PA can solve (which people might
pay for ideally), do that really well and then grow into other areas. Jack of
all trades, master of none is not where you want to be.

Good luck! Again, in theory, the idea is great.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
You'll get selection bias on your feedback here, so I'll try to provide some
balance.

I wouldn't use it. Verbal information is way slower for me than written, and
distracting when I'm driving. I also wouldn't trust the system to prioritize
correctly.

You're not removing a pain point I personally experience. If the technology
works it could be cool, but it won't help me.

------
petersez
This sounds like a very cool idea! I would love to wake up by a nice sensual
voice telling me my news updates and unread emails and new facebook
notifications etc. Its much better than my annoying alarm clock im using now.
It would also wake me up, because i will be listening to the message for a
while instead of just turning my alarm off.

Good idea! I hope it gets launched.

